# Bad day with a good ending?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That sounds like an emotional day. Your parents are so lucky for all your caring and legwork. Hemangiosarcoma is something that has taken two of my goldens, and, sad as it is to say goodbye to the older girl, I think the right thing was done there. I am glad that you loved the younger one too. Bea is such a pretty name!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a day!! Let us know how your parents like Bea when they meet her. I'm sorry you had to go thru such an emotional turmoil with Hannah today.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Hannah and that she never got her forever home. But great news for Bea!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What a hard and an emotional day. I am sorry that you had to go thought it. But you are right, it did have a happy ending. You got to meet Bea's mom and she got to meet you... when you rescue a pup you don’t always get to do that. I am sure Hannah will rest better knowing that your family will be taking care of her baby.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you for the support. I bawled my eyes out in the vet's waiting room. It was all so fresh. It felt like we were losing Laura all over again. I hardly knew this dog but I felt like I loved her. I guess it is just my love of goldens and their devotion.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh what a day you've had...I'm sorry. Hannah is happy and having a blast now at the Bridge and Bea now has a shot at a great life. I hope your parents fall in love with Bea and they all live happily ever after.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for the really hard day you have had. But, I believe it was the right choice in the end. I feel sure that Hannah is watching over her daughter now, and hoping a wonderful home is now found for her. Please keep us updated on Bea...she sounds really sweet.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is a video of Bea that I took on my camera. She's the blonde golden. Turn your volume down, my voice sounds pretty annoying on video. Sorry for the video, it's ala Blair Witch Project. You may get seasick! I'm not a good videographer!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKfJ3iBFhH0


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What an emotional day you have had. How very sad about Hannah, but how wonderful for Bea. I hope your parents love her and can give her a loving home in memory of Hannah.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina*

Carolina:

I am so sorry you had such a hard day, but I do believe things happen for a reason and Hannah wouldn't have lived long and probably wouldn't have any good time for the last few months. Maybe Hannah got you there so you would adopt her little girl, Bea.

Bea is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS-ADORABLE- poor little thing.
Did you ADOPT HER?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Carolina:
> 
> I am so sorry you had such a hard day, but I do believe things happen for a reason and Hannah wouldn't have lived long and probably wouldn't have any good time for the last few months. Maybe Hannah got you there so you would adopt her little girl, Bea.
> 
> ...


Thanks! My parents are driving out to see her tomorrow night at 6. My mom already has the old crate out and is cleaning it up.  I sent them the video and they think she's great. I think they'll be bringing her home. *keep your fingers crossed*

We thought using a crate would be best for the first few weeks. She was a farm dog and has never lived inside a house. Any other recommendations for a farm dog turned spoiled rotten house dog???


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am sorry for such a tough day.They really do take a bit of us with them.

She looks perfect for your parents! I guess if she has never even been leashed I would not be surprised if she does not take too kindly to a crate, but you never know, I would try! Thank you for helping to get this beautiful girl a home!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Hannah; however, she may have suffered if you had not come to see her for possible adoption and she was taken to the vet so looking at it in a different light you helped her, then she helped you in return by sending you to her daughter Bea.

According to the information given us, our failed foster was an outside dog that based on the scars on his face had to possibly fight for his food. We had him in a crate one night while fostering but since have not crated him and he has been great. We did have a little problem with him marking initially but nothing in the past several months. Buddy gives us so much joy as he is so happy when he is around us (just wish I could say the same when other folks come around!). 

Hope things work for your parents and Bea - keep us posted!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Update!!

My parents went to see Bea tonight and loved her. She went home with them!!! She was great in the car for the 2 hour drive and her and Casey got along great. Actually they didn't even pay much attention to one another... so I hope that they become buddies soon. She and her sister were little rascals and escaped from their pen about an hour before my parents got there. Luckily they came back after a romp in the woods. She was covered in poop... just like her mom when I met her for the first time. It must be meant to be!! I'll start a new thread with photos once she's settled in!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a tough and emotional day but Hannah can rest easy knowing that her daughter is going to be loved and spoiled for the rest of her life. And I think that the rolling in poop was Hannah's sign that she is happy for Bea. Bea is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I can not imagine how difficult an experience this must have been for you. But it would have been far more difficult if your mom would have taken Hannah home before knowing the whole story. It would have been far more devastating to see you mom fall in love with Hannah and then lose her within a few months. Having had two dogs with Hemangio, I can tell you it is a terribly aggressive cancer. A spleenectomy may have given her more time, but it would not have saved her life, and it would have been a very difficult thing for your mom to have gone through.

What happened today was really a blessing, as painful as it was. No one could have rescued Hannah. But your mom and Bea were both in need of rescuing, and thanks to you they found each other. I'm sure Hannah would have wanted it that way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melisssa:

So glad your parents adopted her!!

I'm assuming you have younger parents, based on your picture.
I hope they have a fenced yard-sounds like Bea is a little escape artist.

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm really sorry about Hannah. If the tumors had ruptured, her prognosis was not good even if it wasn't cancer so I think it was for the best.
and...Congratulations on Bea! I hope everything goes great with her and your family.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Melisssa:
> 
> So glad your parents adopted her!!
> 
> ...



I'm 25 and my parents are 52. They are pretty active, love walks and being outside. Once they have Bea with a reliable recall she'll be able to join them on some off-leash hikes on some property they own. It always tuckers the dogs out and it is their favorite thing to do. Casey knows how to spell and knows f-a-r-m means off leash fun he runs to the door ready to go. I hope Bea can join in the fun soon. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Yes, you are young and so are your parents!!

Bea is a very lucky girl!

Thanks for finding this sweetie that needs them!!


----------

